# ST Thomas car rental



## wrkirt (Apr 11, 2012)

We will be staying in St Thomas for 2 weeks in January 2013. What are thoughts on getting car rental now as oppossed to waiting ??? Have price from "Discount car rental " that is $100 less than travelocity price.
Thanks to all who respond.


----------



## SDMiller (Apr 11, 2012)

I always do a reservation that is priced good, then keep shopping around for deals.  You can always cancel.  Most time I get a good deal with the airline discount code.  St Thomas is expensive to rent cars - make sure the company is located in the airport.  First year we rented from Thrifty - it was off site and a hassel to return, upon arrival waiting at the airport for pickup 30 mins after calling Thrifty.  Now we rent from Avis always found a good price there.

SD


----------



## Tia (Apr 11, 2012)

Found a decent rental price using RCI code in Feb this year 15 days ~$464 compact from seaport across from Holiday Inn, not airport... but you can return it there same $


----------



## legalfee (Apr 12, 2012)

We've used Avis at the airport the past 2 years. $320 for 7 days for a compact. 3 years ago we used discount and they were good but we had to call them to pick us up.


----------



## joanncanary (May 7, 2012)

*Budget*

I can get a good price on a compact car from Budget, which says it is at the airport. Has anyone used them?


----------



## joanncanary (May 9, 2012)

Be careful with Discount car rental as you can not take their cars to St. John's. Because of that and they are $25 more than budget, I guess I will stick with Budget.  Don't want added expense with renting a car in St John's for one day.


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 9, 2012)

We use Discount every time we're there. Discount allows their 4x4's to travel to St. John but not their cars.


----------



## steve1000 (May 9, 2012)

We just returned from a trip to St John. We rented a car from Budget on St Thomas. This was our second year renting from Budget and we have been pleased both times.


----------

